# I call it "Blood House"



## fotoadam (Aug 23, 2003)

kinda funny picture.  Long exposure not sure exactly what happened...

adam


----------



## havoc (Aug 23, 2003)

Hey, i thought that was how they were supposed to look.... At least thats how all mine look! LOL


Steve


----------



## ChristopherGrant (Sep 3, 2003)

Is kinda weird!  How long exposure?  What kind of setup?
Can't say I've had that happen to me but I have had a couple of mild color casts on prolonged exposures of over 5 seconds.  Though nothing as severe as this!

zeh bluud hus.... bwa hahaha.


----------

